# FMM and Temporary Vehicle Permit: 180 days



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

Good night all,

Ok, so say I am driving my car into Mexico and I get my 180 day tourist permit and 180 day temporary vehicle permit (lets say jan1 2013 - jul1 2013). I plan on returning right before it all expires and crossing into the USA for a few days and then driving back into Mexico to do it all over again...for another 180 days or so (until the end of the year 2013). 

My question is really about the vehicle permit and not so much the tourist permit. I know that I will be able to get another 180 day tourist permit because that doesnt seemed to be tracked or enforced or even looked at as a big deal (I have crossed into Mexico multiple times within a year time frame so experience is going to be on my side this time I can say).
*
What I want to ask you guys is if any of you guys have any knowledge to as if they will issue me another VEHICLE PERMIT for another 180 days (jul1 2013 - jan1 2014) as I come back into Mexico again around the time of jul1 2013?*

It seems they dont enforce or keep track of the tourist permits as much as they do 
the vehicle permits. 



I appreciate the time expats!



Saludos lane:


----------



## DennyDaddy (May 3, 2011)

My last two ports of entry.....
They are now useing computers for everything and also on amounts on imports for the month!

I think now they will track the 1,000 buck limit on taxable items a month.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, they will give you another vehicle permit when you return - *as long as you cancel the first permit when you leave the country in July 2013*.

If you don't cancel the first permit you will never be able to bring in another vehicle plus you will lose your deposit that you paid when you brought in the vehicle.


----------



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

circle110 said:


> Yes, they will give you another vehicle permit when you return - *as long as you cancel the first permit when you leave the country in July 2013*.
> 
> If you don't cancel the first permit you will never be able to bring in another vehicle plus you will lose your deposit that you paid when you brought in the vehicle.


Ok. Thanks for your answer. No matter what I was going to attempt to do it and I was banking on it working but I did want so reaffirmation. Can I ask you how you know the answer to this question? Experience? Questioning the Mexican Import Agency? Etc? I do appreciate your insight!

Also, I do know they have started computer everything but it seems like the tourist permits they give out are so unorganized and not structured. How can they be giving out tourist permits to whoever and whenever without really knowing how many times they have been in the country within past year or if they are abusing the system etc? Seems odd but its the way it works I guess. Maybe they will become more proficient in tracking these but I hope not for now!

Any other input would be appreciated :clap2: !!!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

To answer your question as to how I know, it's all first hand experience - many times over. 

My first 2.5 years living in Mexico I used an FMM tourist permit. I needed to return to the US at least twice a year for work related purposes and I usually drove my US plated car back. 

Each time I leave Mexico by land I visit the little Banjercito hutch on the Mexican side of the border and have them cancel my car permit. That allows you to get another permit when you return. Now that they have implemented the deposit, I additionally have to go into another building after canceling my permit to get my deposit $ back... just to give it right back to them when I recross the border into Mexico. 

You'll need to do the same steps but the configuration of the buildings may be different depending on where you cross.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I understand that they are now stamping passports. So, they can easily tell how long you have been out of the country, etc.


----------



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

circle110 said:


> To answer your question as to how I know, it's all first hand experience - many times over.
> 
> My first 2.5 years living in Mexico I used an FMM tourist permit. I needed to return to the US at least twice a year for work related purposes and I usually drove my US plated car back.
> 
> ...


Great reply and THANK YOU for your input. I will be doing exactly that...driving to the US and canceling and getting my deposit...and then returning to do the exact same thing. Thanks again for your time


----------



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> I understand that they are now stamping passports. So, they can easily tell how long you have been out of the country, etc.



Good point too! I wasnt even thinking about that even though I have a million stamps on my passport from Mexico. I doubt they pay attention to it but there its always subject to the official and how he or she feels or how the day is going...

Laredo is my crossing so they see a lot of traffic so they are pretty much trying to bust tail as fast as they can. I shall see I guess?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> I understand that they are now stamping passports. So, they can easily tell how long you have been out of the country, etc.


That is why I used to show only my passport card and keep my book passport in my jacket pocket. They once stamped my passport and it was a pain to go get it stamped leaving.


----------



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> That is why I used to show only my passport card and keep my book passport in my jacket pocket. They once stamped my passport and it was a pain to go get it stamped leaving.



They only stamp passport upon ENTRY to Mexico if I am not mistaken? 
I never have gotten stamped upon EXIT from Mexico unless laws have changed this year?


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

I have travelled outside of MX twice this year, by land and air. I have not had my passport stamped upon exit.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Some visas have limits on travel outside of Mexico. If you have one, you must be able to prove entry and exit dates. The new visas may have eliminated that problem.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Some visas have limits on travel outside of Mexico. If you have one, you must be able to prove entry and exit dates. The new visas may have eliminated that problem.


2 weeks ago we left my house in Mexicali to go to San Diego for a few days. That morning we parked close to the border crosssing and walked to the INM building. I asked them what I needed to exit Mexico with my Residente Temporal card and they said nothing, just cross back here as usual. There now is no form to fill out for your Residente Temporal status he said. 

At the Mexicali airport this last weekend when returning south I just showed my RT card to the airline check in clerk as my picture ID. The INM officer at the airport, who I know and has given me about 8 or 9 FMTs/ FMMs just nodded at me as I walked past his counter. 

I would presume international flights have different rules than the "Free Zone" in Baja. Alan


----------



## RubyWood (May 6, 2013)

I have to go out from Chetmal into Belize. I always ask them to stamp my passport so Belize will recognize it. I go into the free zone on my way back into Mexico but I have to be careful what I bring back. I am still the tourist.


----------

